
How to build your own LTE network over Wi-Fi frequencies - ohjeez
https://insights.hpe.com/articles/you-can-build-your-own-lte-network-over-wi-fi-frequencies-well-not-quite-yet-1705.html
======
basicplus2
This could become the new free internet..

